# Any Commercial/Ressy guys hiring?



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Im not hiring now but if i need extra help i let u know im in pennsauken


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

alright thanks


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Just keep in mind, nobody wants to hire a 20 yr old who already thinks he is "extremely knowledgeable". They want a 20 yr old who is willing to listen and learn. A willingness to learn is much more valuable than you might think. It will serve you well in the trade.


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

hey, i didnt say i know everything :S
I know what my skills are, im not gonna say i don't know squat about the trade, because i did some projects and went to school for it. But yeah i agree on the 2nd half of that statement. I am very eager to learn more about the trade.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol not trying to rain on you. But you know nothing of the trade. The day you really start you realize that. Youll be shell shocked from all the stuff going on pretty much the magnitude it's not like tech school one bit. And yes contractors don't wanna hear what you know. They wanna hear you wanna learn you can show up for work on time and can pick it up quick. I got my first job cause I told the guy I'd do anything even dig holes all day. Sure enough that was the right statement. Because my first 2 weeks in the trade were digging for primary and playing with 4" rmc robroy.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Young and dumb...hope you don't end up hurt trying to act like a big boy. You need to realize fast that you actually know pretty much nothing about electricity. Then when you think u know it all, turn the page theres more.....


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Then try industrial. Then you'll realize you'll never know even half of what there is to know. control circuits,PLCS instrumentation, VFDs. Those couple things will make you never stop learning. No offense res guys ... most of what u can do blindfolded, I'll never master...(Romex makes me ill)


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

One more thing have you tried calling every ec in the phone book.


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL @ peewee. Again. I didnt say i knew EVERYTHING. And youre right about not knowing anything about industrial, but only because i have no interest. May be more $$$$ but its my choice. Im more commerical/ ressy. Turn the page theres more....


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just because im young you automatically ASSume im dumb.
I got news for ya. Ive had exceptional attendance since middle school, ive had honor roll since high school (showing ive done things right) AND in Tech school. I'm not cocky at all. And i KNOW that if i was, Injury or death would be imminent. I've seen what Arc flashes can do, and i plan to avoid that.
Cockiness = Injury/Death
Laziness = Injury/Death 
Ignorance = Injury/Death unless you ask questions.

The only reason why i said i was extremely knowledgeable was because im in desperate need of a job and you would THINK others would be interested in your skills. Apparently, that doesn't apply.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Alhenry92 said:


> Just because im young you automatically ASSume im dumb.
> .


Au contraire mon frere. Youth indicates to me that you are all knowing. Almost omniscient. I know I was.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Alhenry92 said:


> Just because im young you automatically ASSume im dumb.
> I got news for ya. Ive had exceptional attendance since middle school, ive had honor roll since high school (showing ive done things right) AND in Tech school.





Alhenry92 said:


> I'm not cocky at all.


Sorry but I found that funny...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope I can be that smart some day. :jester:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What does "Ressy" mean? :blink:


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol i give up. I came here asking for help but all i got was a bunch of smartass comments.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

99cents said:


> What does "Ressy" mean? :blink:


That's Jessy's hairy legged sister.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Alhenry92 said:


> Lol i give up. I came here asking for help but all i got was a bunch of smartass comments.


Don't take it personal ,have a good laugh.

Good luck on your search for work.......:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Alhenry92 said:


> Lol i give up. I came here asking for help but all i got was a bunch of smartass comments.


I thought you wanted to be one of us? All electricians are smartasses. We learn it in third year. One day, if you're lucky, you will also be the proud owner of a Certificate of Proficiency in Smartassmanship.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

99cents said:


> I thought you wanted to be one of us? All electricians are smartasses. We learn it in third year. One day, if you're lucky, you will also be the proud owner of a Certificate of Proficiency in Smartassmanship.


thats right we all get a charge out of electricity:laughing::laughing:

seriously even coming out of a tech school and being eager to work is ok
but if you get hired by anyone the key thing you need to do is pay close attention and demonstrate safe work practices.
its always better to double check your work before applying power to it.
also do not be afraid to ask questions. as most of us will tell you the only dumb question is the one you don't ask


----------



## former farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

gnuuser said:


> also do not be afraid to ask questions. as most of us will tell you the only dumb question is the one you don't ask


Please, ask any questions, that is an important step in learning. Just remember that once you've asked the question, you will be expected to remember the answer. Most of us are more than willing to share our knowledge.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure you did just great in tech school, but believe me, there's a whole lot more to the job than what you could possibly hope to learn in tech school. Pretty much all I got out of my classes were theory and how to use the codebook. Everything else you learn on the job, through application and repetition, repetition, repetition.


..And the occasional "you screwed up so bad you'll never repeat that mistake again"


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Alhenry92 said:


> hey, i didnt say i know everything :S
> I know what my skills are, im not gonna say i don't know squat about the trade, because i did some projects and went to school for it. But yeah i agree on the 2nd half of that statement. I am very eager to learn more about the trade.


No wonder you're not employed.

Listen to yourself.


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

halfamp said:


> I'm sure you did just great in tech school, but believe me, there's a whole lot more to the job than what you could possibly hope to learn in tech school. Pretty much all I got out of my classes were theory and how to use the codebook. Everything else you learn on the job, through application and repetition, repetition, repetition.
> 
> 
> ..And the occasional "you screwed up so bad you'll never repeat that mistake again"


I cant begin to tell you how right that is.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't worry about the few on here given ya sh&t. You'll find out very quickly that they have a tendency to try and get a rise out of the op of any thread. Worse than most women I know. They think that being an electrician is like dabbling in some arcane magical art and no one else is worthy. Lol. I see it as any other job with inherent dangers and a life long learning commitment. Keep searching, make some cold calls, check out the job boards of your local area.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not that nobody else is worthy. Being an electrician takes more mental capacity than a lot of other trades. (Not for the slow minded)


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

It takes skills to manipulate circuitry. Nothing a code book or trade school can teach you. Heck there is veterans that are incapable of designing complex control circuits..


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Peewee0413 said:


> It's not that nobody else is worthy. Being an electrician takes more mental capacity than a lot of other trades. (Not for the slow minded)


Agreed, but many aspects of the job is just manual labor requiring very little "mental capacity". I really don't think he expected to jump in designing and building systems. When I read the op's first post, I see a 20 year old kid trying to sell himself and being enthusiastic about it. What pi$$es me off, is the off topic comments about how he doesn't know squat,etc. He asked about getting a job, what's wrong with that? He just wants to get a foot in the door.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I took the instrumentation/motor controls path. I don't do physical labor lol. Your right though labor included


----------



## Alhenry92 (Sep 14, 2012)

jamuz said:


> agreed, but many aspects of the job is just manual labor requiring very little "mental capacity". I really don't think he expected to jump in designing and building systems. *when i read the op's first post, i see a 20 year old kid trying to sell himself and being enthusiastic about it. What pi$$es me off, is the off topic comments about how he doesn't know squat,etc. He asked about getting a job, what's wrong with that? He just wants to get a foot in the door.*


thank you.


----------

